

Omni: Move Naturally in Your Favorite Game - Xeoncross
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1944625487/omni-move-naturally-in-your-favorite-game
The Omni takes virtual reality to the next level— allowing anyone to stand up and traverse virtual worlds with the natural use of their own feet. The Omni is the first virtual reality interface for moving freely and naturally in your favorite game. Walk, run, jump, crouch: the Omni will keep you on your feet and in motion.
======
marknutter
Being an Oculus owner myself I found that the level of immersion was greatly
enhanced by using the Oculus while standing and even more so by walking in
place while I moved around the various demos. The Omni should provide a pretty
close approximation to actually walking around in a virtual world.

------
gvickers
I am excited to see how this will change gaming. Traveling and moving with
become first class citizens when it comes to the difficulty aspect of a game.
Imagine multiplayer, where people's differences outside the game come into
play inside the game like tactics, speed, agility...

